# No photos allowed



## janok

Nidaros Cathedral in Trondheim, Norway. No photos allowed inside. I was able to put my camera on a stage and take a bracketed series with 2sec relayed shutter.




Nidaros Cathedral by janokiese, on Flickr



Nidaros Cathedral  by janokiese, on Flickr



Nidaros Cathedral  by janokiese, on Flickr
__________________
 Jan O. Kiese | main blog *Photo4dummies* or visit my *Facebook* page


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Ok, these are kinda like, umm, WOW!


----------



## shootermcgavin

Nice dude, 2 thumbs up to breaking the law in the name of art!  These are great shots!  Can you photoshop out the blurry guy in 2?


----------



## janok

Hi shootermcgavin
I used significant time in CS5 in on #2 - but I didn't consider removing the guy. I will try this in the next version 

/janok


----------



## Bynx

Jaw dropping awesome. Spectacular place to shoot. So glad you did, and did it well.


----------



## shootermcgavin

3 is so cool, it almost has an MC Esher vibe to it...  I would post that on one of those sites you can sell pictures on, these images are my goal for HDR maybe I need to start going to Area 51 or places where photography is not allowed


----------



## Bynx

Church interiors and HDR are a marriage made in Heaven.


----------



## ceejtank

Great pics and editing.


----------



## itBurns

Beautiful pics!


----------



## skieur

Great shots! I am impressed by the minimal linear distortion.  What lens were you using?

skieur


----------



## MissCream

Love the last one  Phenomenal!


----------



## janok

Hi Skieur
I'm useing a Sigma 10-20mm F4-5.6 EX DC HSM. #1 was taken 1.5m above the floor, so the perspective had minimal distortion. The two others had several iterations in Phtoshop to straighten the perspective (still not 100%).


----------



## that1guy

nice shots!


----------



## thomas30

No  doubt. It is the most beautiful picture, I have seen in my life... Seems to be heave


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Beautiful!


----------



## arkipix1001

thats is indeed a big wow!!!


----------



## skieur

janok said:


> Hi Skieur
> I'm useing a Sigma 10-20mm F4-5.6 EX DC HSM. #1 was taken 1.5m above the floor, so the perspective had minimal distortion. The two others had several iterations in Phtoshop to straighten the perspective (still not 100%).



Good choice!

skieur


----------



## nos33

i heard you are not a true photographer unless you have a couple of trespassing tickets under your belt lol


----------



## Heitz

I was in Tuscany, Italy recently and I visited a medieval castle turned winery.  Inside the keep there were swords, armor, etc that were actually used in battle.  Awesome stuff.  But, "no pictures allowed".  But they didn't say anything about video.  So I just turned it on and let it hang.


----------



## spacefuzz

nice job dodging the law, always a shame the beautiful buildings seem to prohibit photography


----------

